# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  روبی

## mandagarana

سلام
نمیدونم این سوال رو تو کدوم تاپیک بپرسم
اینجا کسی با روبی کار کرده

----------

